# Divide and conquer / Divide et impera!



## kusurija

This claim is used so often in modern (not only) politics. How do You say it in Your respective language?

In English: (probably(?); I'm not sure)
Divide and govern/conquer/rule! (Thanks Grop)

In Czech:
Rozděl a panuj!

In Lithuanian:
Skaldyk ir valdyk! (edited by kusurija)

Thanks for answers in advance.


----------



## Grop

The French is either _diviser pour régner_ or _diviser pour mieux régner_. According to this thread, English uses several variants depending on context.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_dziel i rządź_


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese (literally): divide e impera.


----------



## treulen

In Spanish:

Divide y reinarás


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese (literally): divide e impera.


And a more idiomatic translation: _Dividir para reinar_ (dividing in order to rule).

See also this other thread.


----------



## LucíaV

Hi,
In Spanish "divide y vencerás" sounds more common to me.


----------



## madshov

In Danish:
Del og hersk


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* Разделай и властвуй!!


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Hebre: הפרד ומשול (hafred umshol)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: verdeel en heers.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Outsider

And here's an Arabic version.


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Divideix i impera!
Divideix i venç!
Divideix i regna!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Διαίρει και Βασίλευε
ði*e*ri ke vas*i*leve


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

In German:

Teile und herrsche!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Finnish: _Hajoita ja hallitse!_


----------



## Erick404

Outsider said:


> And a more idiomatic translation: _Dividir para reinar_ (dividing in order to rule).
> 
> See also this other thread.



I'm much more used to "Dividir e conquistar" - Divide and conquer.


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Finnish: _Hajoita ja hallitse!_



It's spelt _hajota_ - without the i.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

LucíaV said:


> Hi,
> In Spanish "divide y vencerás" sounds more common to me.


 
Also in the spanisk spoken in Mexico it's more common than "...y reinarás"


----------



## marco.cur

In italian we say it in latin: divide et impera


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian:

Divide și cucerește!


----------



## MMarie

In English: Divide and conquer!


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Zavadi pa vladaj!


----------

